# Personalized Food Consultation?



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

One of the factors I decided on fully is learning how to grow my own food. I can live without Internet. I can live without money. However, it's hard to live without water and food. 

I do believe that there's value in stacking food but I also believe that there's more value in growing your food.
My question is that would you pay for personalized coaching when it comes to learning how to grow your own food? Why or why not? How much would you pay for it and what would you expect from it?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I suppose there are folks with enough money and time demands that they might pay for such a service, but really all one needs to do is look into community gardens in your area and the learning is free. This is an area that many county and state extension offices offer a ton of information on already.

Again though, there are folks who, for one reason or naother, won't take the time to find the info and are probably more than willing to pay for it. I don't think that;s a large percentage of folks though. There is probably a larger consumer base for non food based gardening such as landscaping and roses, etc.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

There is an interesting post on the rural revolution site about raising enough food for her family. She has had trouble with getting beans going, etc. Basically they have a huge garden and she figures even that wouldn't be enough. I wouldn't pay to learn gardening - too many free resources around.


----------



## berrystew (Aug 5, 2013)

I totally agree with you. I am also a foodie and I really liked your idea of growing our own food.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

That Prepper Guy said:


> One of the factors I decided on fully is learning how to grow my own food. I can live without Internet. I can live without money. However, it's hard to live without water and food.
> 
> I do believe that there's value in stacking food but I also believe that there's more value in growing your food.
> My question is that would you pay for personalized coaching when it comes to learning how to grow your own food? Why or why not? How much would you pay for it and what would you expect from it?


This is a GREAT skill to have after the SHTF but before I doubt you could make enough money to justify your advertising expenses and labor. Save up you knowledge and then make yourself indispensable with your neightbors after the balloon goes up IMO.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

_I do believe that there's value in stacking food but I also believe that there's more value in growing your food.
My question is that would you pay for personalized coaching when it comes to learning how to grow your own food? Why or why not? How much would you pay for it and what would you expect from it?_

my wife and I are looking to retire soon and move to the country and buy a little hobby ranch for just this reason. I would be interested about where you think a good location might be. 
then I have to see what we can grow there that we can live on, and how to set the place up for off the grid as much as possible

let me get back to this in another post. and I will post a bunch of stuff and see what you think..


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

_My question is that would you pay for personalized coaching when it comes to learning how to grow your own food? Why or why not? How much would you pay for it and what would you expect from it? _

part of the problem is where do you live and what will grow there. if you plant the wrong thing you are out of luck

1. how much land do I need to work ( acres) for each person I need to feed?

2. what ratio of crops will be best?

3. how to best prep the land

4. how to best run irrigation systems (solar with a drip line) solar panels seem to have a short lifespan

5. water,water filtration & water storage

6. what source of protein is most efficient

7. when & how to plant

8. when and how to harvest

9. can all this be done with out gas driven engines

10 food processing

11 food storage

at first thought this is what I would want to know


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

one of the problems is that you have to have some of the work in place before you may need it. like getting trees planted so that they can grow and start to and produce so that it's there when you need it.

setting up water & filtration and test it before consuming.

learning how to keep the pests away from your food.


----------

